# 24v vr6 how do I completely flush my coolant?



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey guys, its been 82000 miles, and still not a single cooling system related problem, but I just bought a green sensor and g12. I've searched all over the forums as well as flipping through the bentley, but theres no clear DIY on the vr6 coolant flush. 
http://www.agthompsonfamily.com/vw/WaterPump16.jpg 
on this photo, does it apply to the 24v vr6 as well? 
If so, once the valve is opened, and the coolant finishes draining, where do I refill the radiator from? I assume the coolant expansion tank is too small to top off the radiator...


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

24V VR6s do not have the drain valve shown in the picture above. The way you drain your coolant is my removing the lower radiator hose. Pull the metal pin holding it in place, then jank. Get ready for lots of coolant. Unfortunately, lots of coolant is still trapped in the block, as I found out when I replaced my waterpump - about a 1/2 gallon maybe more came out of the block. The only way to fill the system is from the coolant overflow reservoir. It may look small, but the bottom hose connected to it is a decent diameter, you can fill the system faster than you think.
If you really want to flush the entire system out, I suggest filling the system distilled water them running the engine very briefly (<1 minute) then pulling off the radiator hose again. 


_Modified by apstguy at 12:28 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (apstguy)*

How often is flushing the system recommended? I'm at about 65,000 miles and have never had any issue. I'm always hesitant to start tinkering with something that isn't broken.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I think VW calls it a "lifetime" item, like transmission fluid, the fuel filter... so make your own interval. Older Style coolant was every 2-3 years, extended life coolant (in all modern cars) is about every 5 years.


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

apstguy - you are the MAN, thanks! Question - on that link with the photo on my first post, is the metal clip that holds the lower radiator hose - thats the rusted looking clip in the photo on the right of the y ellow arrow right?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

No, the metal clip you want to take off is in the plastic part of the coolant hose, if you look to the right of the rusty one, there is a bright metal clip (looks almost like coat hanger wire). That is the one you'll want to take off. The plastic sleeve will pull out and it has an o-ring, so be careful not to loose it.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

can i make a suggestion,do you thermo and gasket as well,


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

awesome write up, anyone have any pics?


----------



## sid3effekt (Nov 9, 2001)

I just did this and I found the easiest way to get that hose off isn't to remove the pin from the plastic part. Just take a pair of pliers and squeeze the clamp on the hose and move off of it. Then just give the hose a few good tugs and it comes right off. This was much easier than having to get my hand up by the radiator to get that pin out and then pull the plastic fitting off. Here is another link I found on doing this on the 24v. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4641247


----------

